# Ice Pops/Popsicle Molds?



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Does anyone know of a supplier of popsicle/ice pop molds? I'm trying to find some that make lots, like 20 in a batch or the like.

I've been searching the net all day and can't find anything like what I'm looking for.
I want them to make about a 4 ounce or larger popsicle that also has a lid that will hold the popsicle sticks centered until frozen.

Any help would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Maybe some of you super searchers who always find interesting websites might be able to point me in the right direction?
Luc?
Boar d laze?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

antique twin popsicle ice cream bar mold - eBay (item 300215748580 end time Apr-19-08 11:35:42 PDT)

popsicle ice cream bar mold stainless with stick clamp - eBay (item 300215742065 end time Apr-19-08 11:13:40 PDT)

popsicle mold complete vintage ice cream fudge sicle - eBay (item 330228272949 end time Apr-21-08 10:33:40 PDT)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Thanks a million Raz. Looking for the paddle shape, if possible and new. Those vintage ones are cool, but am worried that the tin coating would react to the acids contained in fruit fillings.
The new stainless one that makes round pops is nice. Wonder who makes/distributes these? 
I need to buy about 20 of them.


----------



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

What about tracking down some paletas (paleteria) molds? I found a company in Brazil that makes them; but there's gotta be another company closer that does also.

Here's the Brazilian company's web: ATAFORMA.COM - Popsicle molds Maybe it could be a jumping off spot.

If anyone knows of a USA manufacter of these molds, I'd love to know it.

Beth


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

That's what I've been trying to find. I want to develop a story about Paletas with a bunch of recipes.
Thanks for the link to the brazilian company!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

hey there Foodnfoto,

I am searching....
found these:
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family...c=4030&f=23682
Ice Pop Molds
Amazon.com: Back to Basics Lickity Sip ICE POP MOLDS - Popsicle Maker: Kitchen & Dining
Tovolo Ice Trays, Ice Cream & Pop Molds - Tovolo and Cuisipro-Donvier

The search term you should be looking for is ice pop molds (or moulds)

(sometimes I think I should do this for a living...)
Luc H.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Thanks Luc
I found those sites too, but am trying to find something that will produce ice pops on a larger scale and in the form of the traditional Mexican "paleta."

Thanks again


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I found a chinese manufacturer:

-other , Yongkang Hongai Hardware & Machine Factory
found it here: - International Mould Network

found this:
Ice cream mould ,cream mould ,ice mould

italy
Ice cream moulds production, Aicaf italian leading manufacturer for industrial ice cream mould.

Can't find anything else for now...
Luc H.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Thanks a million Luc

I searched under all kinds of terms-popsicle, ice pop, frozen dessert, freezer pop-but all with the spelling "mold" not "mould".

We'll see what comes of this, hopefully something grand.
Thanks again.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I've thought it might be fun to use rubber molds made for plaster of Paris. That would make for some variety.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Foodnfoto,
ice lolly (and lollies) is a Brit term that has generated some interesting hits.

Luc H


----------



## icicletreats (Sep 5, 2010)

We were having the same trouble while trying to start our frozen pop business.

Try www.funpopbiz.com

We found them to have all the stuff we were looking for.

Just email and ask for a catalogue of molds, they've got lots.

Thanks and good luck

Jake

IcicleTreats.com


----------



## icicletreats (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, what started off as a good experience with www.funpopbiz.com has soured, and I would NOT recommend them to anyone.

- They over-charge.

- They under-deliver.

The machine we bought off them doesn't work nearly as well as we were led to believe. It took several months for it to arrive. And we STILL have not received popsicle molds we ordered nearly 8 months ago. The customer service has been terrible.

If you're looking for equipment, try:

Finamac http://www.finamac.com.br/en/contato.php

and

Ataforma http://www.ataforma.com.br/ing/contato.php

After speaking with several other popsicle makers, we heard the same horror stories with funpopbiz, and were directed to use these Brazilian companies. Haven't tried it yet, but other people certainly recommended them highly.

Jake

http://www.icicletreats.com

http://www.facebook.com/IcicleTreats

http://www.twitter.com/IcicleTreats


----------



## chillpops (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello,

Can I ask which equipment maker you ended up going with?

thanks!


----------

